# Berkley Powerbait - Einführungspreis!!!



## FISHERS PARADISE (22. April 2009)

*BERKLEY POWERBAIT - EINFÜHRUNGSPREIS!*
*
Wir haben POWER BAIT EXTRA SCENT - Trout Bait mit in unseren Produktstamm aufgenommen!
Zum SUPEREINFÜHRUNGSPREIS von nur 3,89 EURO!!!



Zum Produkt: Klick auf das Bild!
ACHTUNG: MENGEN BERENZT!
Was weg ist, ist weg!
Petri Heil!
*www.fishers-paradise.de


----------

